# Normais climatológicas 1971-00



## N_Fig (13 Jun 2018 às 23:05)

Um pedido a todos os que me possam ajudar. Ando a fazer uma coleção de normais climatológicas de precipitação e de temperaturas mínimas e máximas em Portugal continental no período que está a ser usado pelo IPMA, 1971-00, no entanto tem sido extremamente difícil encontrar informações. O IPMA apenas disponibiliza dados das capitais de distrito (menos Leiria, para a qual creio não haver), e no passado disponibilizou também as das Penhas Douradas, Vila Real de Santo António e Sines. Consegui achar também as normais de Sagres e de Alcobaça ao pesquisar na internet, mas nada mais que isso... Tenho ideias de alguns membros possuírem valores para outras estações, alguém me poderia ajudar? Se fosse possível, agradeceria.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Dez 2018 às 17:01)

N_Fig disse:


> Um pedido a todos os que me possam ajudar. Ando a fazer uma coleção de normais climatológicas de precipitação e de temperaturas mínimas e máximas em Portugal continental no período que está a ser usado pelo IPMA, 1971-00, no entanto tem sido extremamente difícil encontrar informações. O IPMA apenas disponibiliza dados das capitais de distrito (menos Leiria, para a qual creio não haver), e no passado disponibilizou também as das Penhas Douradas, Vila Real de Santo António e Sines. Consegui achar também as normais de Sagres e de Alcobaça ao pesquisar na internet, mas nada mais que isso... Tenho ideias de alguns membros possuírem valores para outras estações, alguém me poderia ajudar? Se fosse possível, agradeceria.



www.portaldoclima.pt


----------



## N_Fig (4 Dez 2018 às 17:43)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> www.portaldoclima.pt


Obrigado pela informação, mas não vejo dados específicos de nenhumas estações, só mapas, no entanto já será uma ajuda.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Abr 2019 às 20:04)

Boa tarde a todos
Eu uso o telemóvel e quando possível o PC do trabalho. Todos os dados que tinha no PC antigo se perderam. 
O que pedi é que me enviassem por email as normais climatologicas das capitais de distrito com os valores da precipitacao e das temperatura máxima. 
Infelizmente o telemóvel não permite carregar os dados disponíveis no site do IPMA e bem o PC do trabalho. 
Agradecia que me facultassem esses dados se puderem.
Caso conheçam algum site que disponibilize esses dados que eu possa ir buscá-lo também serviria... 
Obrigado


----------



## N_Fig (2 Jun 2019 às 17:37)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde a todos
> Eu uso o telemóvel e quando possível o PC do trabalho. Todos os dados que tinha no PC antigo se perderam.
> O que pedi é que me enviassem por email as normais climatologicas das capitais de distrito com os valores da precipitacao e das temperatura máxima.
> Infelizmente o telemóvel não permite carregar os dados disponíveis no site do IPMA e bem o PC do trabalho.
> ...


Desculpa, só agora vi esta mensagem. Ainda queres os dados?


----------

